# A couple more bowls



## Barb (Oct 14, 2020)

This first bowl I made for someone who wanted lots of live edge. I had no idea how it would turn out but she definitely got her live edge. I got this blank from @Flacer22. 

The second bowl is spalted birch that didn't turn out quite as good as I'd hoped. I got a couple of catches on the inside that I couldn't rectify. Once I applied the poor man's stabilizing juice, it warped slightly and got too much out of round for me to fix. So I sanded it, A LOT. Next time I'll make sure the walls are thicker before I apply the juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 14, 2020)

I like em both! Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 14, 2020)

Very nice bowls! I'm sure it was a lot of fun turning all that air on the first piece On the second bowl you have the same problem I do with softer/punky pieces. I would suggest you are sure to keep your tools SHARP and take light cuts. I usually wet my problem area with either water or sanding sealer to help stop tear out which is what it looks like you had happening. Also, if your lathe goes in reverse that sometimes help when taking finishing cuts to clean up those troubling spots.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 14, 2020)

Very nice,while that first one is amazing i really like the birch one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 14, 2020)

First one is cool, but it can't hold water! Seriously, how did you keep it together? Unfortunate about the spalted Birch one, as it is otherwise stunning. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 14, 2020)

Nice work @Barb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 14, 2020)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Very nice bowls! I'm sure it was a lot of fun turning all that air on the first piece On the second bowl you have the same problem I do with softer/punky pieces. I would suggest you are sure to keep your tools SHARP and take light cuts. I usually wet my problem area with either water or sanding sealer to help stop tear out which is what it looks like you had happening. Also, if your lathe goes in reverse that sometimes help when taking finishing cuts to clean up those troubling spots.


Thank you. I'll try all those suggestions next time. I know for a fact that I don't sharpen my tools often enough. Most of the time it's usually before I start on a bowl and that's it until I'm done.


----------



## Barb (Oct 14, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> First one is cool, but it can't hold water! Seriously, how did you keep it together? Unfortunate about the spalted Birch one, as it is otherwise stunning. Chuck


I watched a demo recently on doing hollow forms and this person (forgot his name) does it in sections of thirds so he has as much support as possible at all times. So I hollowed out the top 3rd and did all the sanding before I moved on. Worked out better than I thought it would.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 14, 2020)

great job Barb. and I certainly appreciate you showing/discussing a problem piece. Again, I learned some things and know to look for certain situations. I certainly appreciate you putting yourself out there. Again, this is what makes this site the best!!!! And I just marvel at your growth!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 14, 2020)

Nice looking wood used on both bowls, but I really like the look of that spalted birch Bowl. Sometimes when when the going gets tuff I resort to using a 40 grit gouge on slow speed to avoided excessive bouncing, and then work my way up through the other grits. Having electric and air powered sanders definitely helps Here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm biased I like the first one haha!

That birch is pretty sweet though! I wouldn't even notice bad spots if u hadn't highlighted them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 14, 2020)

Very nice work Barb! I have to say though, calling the first one a live edge bowl is a bit of an understatement! I've turned "air" on a couple of projects, but never that much, you definitely rose to the challenge.

As others have said, also had to resort to a _lot_ more sanding than I want to on many bowls. The birch is spectacular, flaws or not. We are always our worst critics....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 15, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Very nice work Barb! I have to say though, calling the first one a live edge bowl is a bit of an understatement! I've turned "air" on a couple of projects, but never that much, you definitely rose to the challenge.
> 
> As others have said, also had to resort to a _lot_ more sanding than I want to on many bowls. The birch is spectacular, flaws or not. We are always our worst critics....


I had to laugh at your post because that was definitely quite a bit of air. But you're right in saying saying that we're our own worst critics and I'm told that all the time. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 15, 2020)

Barb,

For the birch bowl, wonder if you had used black epoxy in the tare out, if it would have looked like more spalt and more "natural"?


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 15, 2020)

Barb said:


> Thank you. I'll try all those suggestions next time. I know for a fact that I don't sharpen my tools often enough. Most of the time it's usually before I start on a bowl and that's it until I'm done.


I have that same problem Barb. We both need help haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 15, 2020)

Barb said:


> Thank you. I'll try all those suggestions next time. I know for a fact that I don't sharpen my tools often enough. Most of the time it's usually before I start on a bowl and that's it until I'm done.



Barb I’ve become a big fan of my Wolverine Vari-Grind 2 jig because it’s a quick way to sharpen my gouges one handed without worrying about my gouge slipping off the side of the grinding wheel. I sharpen a lot more often now because it’s just so easy.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/93/4164/oneway-Vari-Grind-2-Jig

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice bowls, good job on both of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 15, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Barb,
> 
> For the birch bowl, wonder if you had used black epoxy in the tare out, if it would have looked like more spalt and more "natural"?


That's a good idea for a little tear out but there was too much of it and it was symmetrical so I don't think it would've blended well. I was so frustrated with it that I set it aside for a couple of days before I finished it. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 15, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Barb I’ve become a big fan of my Wolverine Vari-Grind 2 jig because it’s a quick way to sharpen my gouges one handed without worrying about my gouge slipping off the side of the grinding wheel. I sharpen a lot more often now because it’s just so easy.
> 
> https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/93/4164/oneway-Vari-Grind-2-Jig


That's cool! I have the wolverine sharpening system but I haven't seen that one-handed jig before.


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey Barb, real nice work, love that spalted Birch, is it a local wood?.
Crocy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 17, 2020)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> Hey Barb, real nice work, love that spalted Birch, is it a local wood?.
> Crocy.


Thanks Richard! Yes it is. It's what's used as firewood up here. A friend had to cut one down and the base was all spalted. She asked me if I could use any of it after most of it had been cut and stacked. So I snatched up what I could. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2020)

Very cool...that first one is definitely like something pulled from the ruins...a good thing. The birch is gorgeous and I think it cleaned up well considering difficulty in rectifying those little mishaps. Gotta get me some of that spalted birch!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 17, 2020)

TimR said:


> Very cool...that first one is definitely like something pulled from the ruins...a good thing. The birch is gorgeous and I think it cleaned up well considering difficulty in rectifying those little mishaps. Gotta get me some of that spalted birch!!


You offer up some pretty pieces of wood yourself. Maybe we can do a trade sometime. :)


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2020)

Works for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2020)

Nicely done! Nobody would turn spalted wood if it wasn't so pretty... cause it can be a pain the the arse!

You might try using your roughing cuts to try different tools and techniques for getting a good finish. That way you'll know which one works best when it comes to your final cuts. I'd definitely sharpen just before the finishing cuts to give yourself the best chance to sand less. With that said, some wood just doesn't want to be round!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 17, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! Nobody would turn spalted wood if it wasn't so pretty... cause it can be a pain the the arse!
> 
> You might try using your roughing cuts to try different tools and techniques for getting a good finish. That way you'll know which one works best when it comes to your final cuts. I'd definitely sharpen just before the finishing cuts to give yourself the best chance to sand less. With that said, some wood just doesn't want to be round!


Thank you for the tips! I'll do that. :)


----------

